# Captain Piet Dammer



## Dammer (Oct 15, 2011)

Gentlemen,

I know it's been a long time ago but I am urgently seeking any information at all about Captain Piet Dammer who sailed at Kuwait Shipping/UASC in the eighties. For example he sailed the Al Salimiah.
He lived in Liverpool, died in 1989 but I hope that his name still ring any bells!

If you have any information please let me know. 
Why? I'am his oldest son from Holland (The Netherlands)

I hope you guys have still a good memory and thank you very much!!

Regards,
Rolf 
[email protected]


----------



## Dammer (Oct 15, 2011)

*Old ships officers M.Y. Thekar*

Gentlemen,

I know it's been a long time ago but I am urgently seeking any information at all about Captain Piet Dammer who once sailed the M.Y. Thekar in 1980. 
This Captain lived in Liverpool, died in 1989 but I hope that his name still ring any bells!

If you have any information please let me know. 
Why? I'am his eldest son from Holland (The Netherlands)

I hope you guys have still a good memory and thank you very much!!

Regards,
Rolf 
[email protected]


----------



## Dammer (Oct 15, 2011)

*Yokohama (opening new dock) 1978*

Gentlemen,

I know it's been a long time ago but I am urgently seeking any information at all about Captain Piet Dammer. (born in Amsterdam)
He was in Yokohama when the new dock was opened. 
This Captain lived in Liverpool, died in 1989 but I hope his name still ring any bells!

If you have any information please let me know. 
Why? I'am his eldest son from Holland (The Netherlands)

I hope you guys have still a good memory and thank you very much!!

Regards,
Rolf 
[email protected]


----------

